# Kann der Canon MP630 Folien drucken?



## Luigi93 (4. Oktober 2010)

Hi
Ich weiß nicht, ob mein MP630 Folien drucken kann. Ich habe zwar schon gegooglet, aber ich hab keine eindeutige Aussage bekommen. Mein alter Drucker (HP PSC 1310) hatte die Einstellung "Transparentfolie", die es bei meinem neuen Drucker nicht gibt . Für den Druck verwende ich "Einseitig beschichtete Injekt Folie für Injektdrucker" und bisher konnte ich mit meinem alten Drucker diese Folien wunderbar drucken. Muss ich gar keine Einstellung mehr vornehmen, um Folien zu drucken oder kann mein Drucker einfach keine Folien drucken?
PS: Nein, ich will möglichst nicht mit dem alten Drucker drucken (hängt am alten PC).
Unten die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für den MP 630.


----------



## ghostadmin (4. Oktober 2010)

Probiers einfach mal als Normalpapier aus, kaputt gehen tut da nix.
Ich hatte noch nie Probleme bei Transparentfolien drucken, egal welcher Drucker.


----------



## Luigi93 (4. Oktober 2010)

Also ein Druck über "Normalpapier" hat wunderbar geklappt, Danke!


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2010)

Das hängt ja auch eher von der Folie ab, die haben ne Beschichtung, die die Tinte dann aufnehmen kann. Diese Profile "Folie" oder "Fotopapier" usw. ändern ja auch nix an der Art der Tinte, sondern die Farben werden lediglich "umberechnet", da man halt weiß, dass ein zB Knallrot auf Normalpapier eine andere Tintenintensität braucht als auf Fotopapier, um "gut" auszusehen, da reicht halt dann weniger Tinte, oder es muss etwas mehr sein, oder man muss etwas gelb beimischen usw usw., damit es dann 1:1 aussieht wie auf dem TFT


----------

